# Fern Scapes



## da_vipin (5 Aug 2021)

Hi!

For people who love ferns & bolbitis 

Tank size: 15 Inch Cube (Approx 55 Litres)
Lights: Custom RGB, 8 Hours
Co2: 8 Hours
Fertilization: Lean EI Dosing


----------



## da_vipin (5 Aug 2021)

Some cinematic shots of inhabitants...


----------



## Leoki (18 Oct 2021)

Ace! are they easy to grow?


----------



## da_vipin (20 Oct 2021)

Leoki said:


> Ace! are they easy to grow?



Thanks! Yes they are quite easy to grow if the water parameters are kept stable. I'm using RO water with remineralization to approximately maintain GH at 3 and KH at 1. Water temperature is constant between 78 to 80 F.
Old Bolbitis leaves blackened for me whenever KH was above 3, however I have seen here people growing them well in very hardwater. So not sure whether symptoms I encountered can be attributed to KH alone.


----------



## da_vipin (20 Oct 2021)

60P ferns and anubias dominated scape...


----------



## dw1305 (20 Oct 2021)

Hi all,


da_vipin said:


> they are quite easy to grow if the water parameters are kept stable. I'm using RO water with remineralization to approximately maintain GH at 3 and KH at 1. Water temperature is constant between 78 to 80 F.


I've found that <"_Bolbitis heudelotii_"> grows pretty well in <"low light">, <"soft water">, <"low nutrient"> conditions, it <"does much better"> than Java Fern _(Microsorum pteropus_) for me.  It really is the ultimate low maintenance plant.

The only time it has really suffered was when I didn't have a heater (or any fish) in the tank, and the water temperature probably dropped into the mid teens for an extended time period in the winter. It mainly didn't die, but shed all its fronds and re-grew really slowly.

This was a couple of years ago, but this had grown from a single rhizome with 4 or 5 leaves to "football"  over a couple of years.  It never seems to <"have any algae on it">, but I don't know if that <"is a light effect">.





cheers Darrel


----------



## noodlesuk (22 Oct 2021)

Interesting thread, great to discover something new try, off o research Bolbitis!


----------



## da_vipin (22 Oct 2021)

Stan510 said:


> I'm noticing that I just started to get "better" Bolbitis with less water changes. Its temperamental for me..but largest leaves yet are the newest. Water here is a 0 of softness.
> Anybody try Crepidomanes? That's my next holy grail fern. Never see it for sale online now with covid making rare become super rare.



I have crepidomanes malabaricum in my tanks...


----------



## Greengeek (29 Nov 2021)

Love seeing these tanks, ferns are my favourites!
Here’s mine: 




Main Display is 6x2x2ft with 5ft sump around 1000l Bolbitis and Javafern dominated tank, I absolutely love them! I had some BBA issue with this one until I learnt the lower temp trick. I used to run it at 27C (Metal Halides get hot) but since removing the heaters it sits at a steady 23C year round and Bolbitis is much cleaner.


----------



## tiger15 (29 Nov 2021)

I have Trident Java fern and Bolbitis mini side by side.  I have two tone Bolbitis.  New growth Bolbitis are bright green.  Old growth Bolbitis farther away from light are brownish. I’m not sure if the brownish leaves are normal or diatom as I have no algae elsewhere.


----------



## Tankless (29 Nov 2021)

da_vipin said:


> I have crepidomanes malabaricum in my tanks...
> 
> 
> View attachment 175816
> View attachment 175817



What is the name of the fish species?


----------



## tiger15 (29 Nov 2021)

da_vipin said:


> Thanks! Yes they are quite easy to grow if the water parameters are kept stable. I'm using RO water with remineralization to approximately maintain GH at 3 and KH at 1. Water temperature is constant between 78 to 80 F.
> Old Bolbitis leaves blackened for me whenever KH was above 3, however I have seen here people growing them well in very hardwater. So not sure whether symptoms I encountered can be attributed to KH alone.


I grow my Bolbitis in hard water, kH4 and gH8.  Old leaves turned dark that look like diatom.  See pics in post #14.


----------



## mort (29 Nov 2021)

Tankless said:


> What is the name of the fish species?



The nicest checkered barb I think I've ever seen. They are a bit of an ugly duckling in the lfs but mature nicely Oliotius oligolepis – Checkered Barb (Capoeta oligolepis, Puntius oligolepis) — Seriously Fish


----------



## dw1305 (30 Nov 2021)

Hi all,


tiger15 said:


> Mine is a dwarf cultivar of African fern (Bolbitis heudelotii),


We have a <"thread on this">. I eventually sent a bit to "Tropica" in Denmark, but after evaluation they didn't think it was distinct enough to be worth producing commercially.

I've given bits to a couple of shop keepers, and plenty of people on the forum, but I don't know how they've got on with it.

cheers Darrel


----------

